# finally! I have a fish!



## ThalesthePearsei (Jan 27, 2009)

After my Occellaris that I had for years died in June my biocube has been empty. I didn't want another clownfish, I wanted a change. So after many months of figuring out what I want and browsing the lfs's for the past few weeks, I found my fish today!

Hes a bicolor psuedo and I named him "piglet" for the reason that as soon as I released him into the tank, he was pouncing on and devouring copepods like crazy. He ate so many he made his belly bulge! I have a ridiculous amount of copepods in my tank and have since my clownfish died, but I think Piglet will get their population in check 

I drip acclimated him for about and hour and took off into the tank without skipping a beat. Hes a healthy happy little dude and I love his curious personality. Hes so fun to watch!


----------



## Arkamaic (May 28, 2009)

Almost decided to get the same fish after my clownfish jumped out of my cube. Decided to replace the ocellaris with a true perc tho. Pretty fish!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice choice. Congrats.


----------

